# What are some "manly" ideas to do with some kids?



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

A friend of mine from Church and I are going to take two boys out on Saturday to spend some time with men. Their father is deployed to Fallujah for 6 months and we're trying to provide some male interaction for them. I've thought about the bowling alley but, for young kids, what are some manly activities we could do with them so they can have fun? One is 11 the other is 3.

Please keep the younger, 3, in prayer. Poor little guy's personality has completely changed. He's sad all the time and wants to sleep a lot. He's obviously depressed. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 9, 2007)

Go to the library or bookstore and look through the book called THE DANGEROUS BOOK FOR BOYS
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0061243582/bookstorenow99-20

My grandkids love plinking with BB guns.
Boys love to do man stuff.
They also like to collect stuff. You aren't going to have arrowheads to hunt where you are but something like a scavenger hunt where they have to find a bird feather, a bone, an empty can, something red, something that has been read, a button, three different kinds of leaf, etc. is a blast for them and the time goes pretty fast.


----------



## caddy (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree

I have heard good things about this book. Haven't read it myself. 



Richard King said:


> Go to the library or bookstore and look through the book called THE DANGEROUS BOOK FOR BOYS
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0061243582/bookstorenow99-20
> 
> My grandkids love plinking with BB guns.
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm in Okinawa so think of something that doesn't involve guns.  The Japanese really freak out about stuff like that.

If somebody owns that book, I don't think I'll be able to find a library here that has it. Are there some cool ideas that we could do in an open field that will only require stuff that I can find in most stores?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 9, 2007)

for the little guy!

On the manly deal...cigars and beer legal there? 

juuuuuuuuust kidding!

Ideas:

hiking, camping, fireworks, robots, dinosaurs, fishing, planetarium...

oh - I bought my son the _Dangerous Book_ --- he LOVES it - I highly recommend it...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

It's just for the afternoon. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Go to the library or bookstore and look through the book called THE DANGEROUS BOOK FOR BOYS
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0061243582/bookstorenow99-20
> 
> My grandkids love plinking with BB guns.
> ...



Yes, lots of ideas in that book. Bicycle riding, nature walk or beach walk, treasure hunt, swimming, fishing, are all fun activities that allow for talking and would encompass the age ranges in question.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 9, 2007)

Fishing is always a good activity for young boys if that is possible where you are at brother.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 9, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but...

from the _Dangerous Book_ section on Girls:



> 5. Avoid being vulgar: Excitable bouts of windbreaking will not endear you to a girl, just to pick one example.


----------



## caddy (Aug 9, 2007)

How about an old tried and true favorite:

Laying on your back and pickin shapes out of the clouds !


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

Try bug-hunting. It is something my son has loved since he was about 3. We would get a jar and go out with a little net and pick up anything we found.

Also, rock-collecting is always fun for young boys.


----------



## Scott (Aug 9, 2007)

A good source for fun for a 3 year old is The Ultimate Book of Kid Concoctions: More Than 65 Wacky, Wild & Crazy Concoctions. "Gooey Gunk" never fails to be fun. You can get the recipe for that from the Amazon sample. The instant volacno is fun. I am sure you can find recipes for that on Google. This is where you use baking soda to create a volcano. Other good ideas in the book are fanatsy fossils and the tornado in a bottle. 

Fishing is always fun.

Model rocketry is fun. The 3 year old can push the button. You can get rockets pre-built if it would take too long to make them.


----------



## BJClark (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles;

Do they have sporting events, like a baseball game you could take them to?

Or maybe buy a football/baseball/bat and take them out to play the sport.

Skateboarding, they even have small skateboards that the little guy could learn to use.

do they have a hobby shop around where you could get some rockets? You could build them and take them out some where to launch them off.

Radio controlled vehicles can be fun too.

Maybe check into some of the things listed on these pages...not much info here, but maybe you can get more info at the base ITT office.

http://gojapan.about.com/cs/sports/a/camping.htm

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g294232-Activities-Japan.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g303160-Activities-Kitakyushu_Kyushu_Okinawa.html

You might also check out what activities MWR has going on, and see if they would be age appropriate as well. This is a list from one of the Navy bases..

http://www.cfay.navy.mil/mwr/index.html


Here are some links that others might benefit from as well..

http://www.fathertoson.net/


http://ca.askmen.com/toys/top_10_150/159_top_10_list.html


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 9, 2007)

Rich,

Somewhat in line with the bug hunting....if you have fields about, or better yet, some forests with streams, go on a nature hike and see what you can find. Streams are especially good, 'cause under rocks on the bank are often little critters that are quite interesting. I don't know what you might find under a rock IN the water, but in NY one can find crayfish (aka crawfish) and other creepie crawlies. If one has a jar one can keep them for a while, though letting them go shortly is a good lesson on kindness and respect for life.

In the fields you might even find some snakes or salamanders (I don't know the wildlife situation in Japan). Kids love that sort of stuff. 

But just having some loving men around who pay kind attention is a wonder itself to them.


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 9, 2007)

*Is there anywhere to go on Okinawa???*

Does the guy you are going with work on helicopters? If so, maybe he can take you guys to the flight line? 
Are there any caves near by? You could always go and look for a bear or stray cat...
Maybe that guy has a baseball field in the back of his place and maybe you guys could throw the ball around then walk over to the seawall and look for pirate treasure or go fishin? Would you guys have all the the gear you need? (I don't think that guy does)
Perhaps that guy could show you what the AF is all about...perhaps inspire the young/old men what a cool branch of service is all about...
You KNOW there is a rock climbing place on 330 out gate II street...now that could be cool!!! I wonder how the little guys would do though???
Ahh...perhaps I don't have many ideas that would interest you....I guess asking folks sittin' in the US would be better to ask.


----------



## BJClark (Aug 9, 2007)

Megaloo;



> I guess asking folks sittin' in the US would be better to ask.



Which is why I suggested checking out what the ITT or MWR on the various bases have to offer, they may have some fun things for them to do that those of us in the states don't know are available.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 9, 2007)

Well raising three boys, and three boys who have had some heartache and trouble with their mother, we spent a lot of time going to Nature and examining God's fingerprint in Creation. We looked at how God took care of things and played a lot in creeks and rock beds along the creeks. We even use to take toy guns and play war. Yes, I played right along with them. It was a great release and time to discuss things on their level. Boys like to talk and it usually doesn't take much to make them open up when they feel comfortable. We also played with hot wheels a lot. We made drag strips to see which car ended up being the fastest. Competition is good. But I always looked for opportunities to listen so I could interact with them at their level. The thing about this is that it costs time though. And a few outings are not going to ring the bell necessarily. It is probably going to take a little commitment. 

I have gotten to spend a lot of time with my sons friends like this also. 

God grant the provision to meet the need.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> Does the guy you are going with work on helicopters? If so, maybe he can take you guys to the flight line?
> Are there any caves near by? You could always go and look for a bear or stray cat...
> Maybe that guy has a baseball field in the back of his place and maybe you guys could throw the ball around then walk over to the seawall and look for pirate treasure or go fishin? Would you guys have all the the gear you need? (I don't think that guy does)
> Perhaps that guy could show you what the AF is all about...perhaps inspire the young/old men what a cool branch of service is all about...
> ...



Boy, it's a good thing we have thick skins over here in the US or we might think that she was making fun of our suggestions.


----------



## PastorFaulk (Aug 9, 2007)

Is Megaloo alowed to enter a discussion on manly things? 

Rich how about the military caves? Also, The Aquarium is always a hit, but then again I raise 2 girls. 

(forgive the latness of my post babies keep you up)


----------



## non dignus (Aug 9, 2007)

Rich,

Find a large field or parking lot and let the boys take turns steering the car around cones or such.


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 9, 2007)

Mrs. Clark
Yes, you are right. Yours was probably the best suggestion, in my opinion. I was just harassin' Rich. 
To all the folks in the US, I sure do miss sittin' around over there...

PS: Who is this Faulk fellow? LOL Have you ever seen that movie?!?! LOL


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 9, 2007)

non dignus said:


> Rich,
> 
> Find a large field or parking lot and let the boys take turns steering the car around cones or such.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> In the fields you might even find some snakes or salamanders (I don't know the wildlife situation in Japan). Kids love that sort of stuff.


 I'm laughing because the snakes you find here (Habus) will kill you. Going into the jungle here is pretty hazardous.


Megaloo said:


> Does the guy you are going with work on helicopters? If so, maybe he can take you guys to the flight line?
> Are there any caves near by? You could always go and look for a bear or stray cat...
> Maybe that guy has a baseball field in the back of his place and maybe you guys could throw the ball around then walk over to the seawall and look for pirate treasure or go fishin? Would you guys have all the the gear you need? (I don't think that guy does)
> Perhaps that guy could show you what the AF is all about...perhaps inspire the young/old men what a cool branch of service is all about...
> ...


Ah, if only such people existed. 

Meghan's husband is the guy I'm going with tomorrow.

I was trying to get ideas that included others I hadn't thought of already.

Also, I wouldn't want them too near the Air Force. I don't want Jed coming back and seeing his kids all morally corrupted and everything.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 9, 2007)

I just took my two boys (4 and 9) to the _Kiev_, am old Soviet aircraft carrier/missle cruiser docked permanently here in Tianjin. They *loved* it. I realise that in your family, this type of stuff may be old hat, but around here, it was about the coolest thing since a trip to the States (possibly even cooler.)

Actually, I'm going to post it in the family photo forum. (And you know, it's not that much of a flight over...)

Military stuff is cool to little boys. End of story.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Also, I wouldn't want them too near the Air Force. I don't want Jed coming back and seeing his kids all morally corrupted and everything.



Spot on.... Take them to see an Aircraft Carrier. Kevin has the right idea.

GO NAVY. BTW.... Marines are a department of the Navy... LOL


----------



## MW (Aug 9, 2007)

Nothing more manly than a game of rugby league. It did wonders for me as a kid. Oh, 3 years old, you might want to make it touch.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 9, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Nothing more manly than a game of rugby league. It did wonders for me as a kid. Oh, 3 years old, you might want to make it touch.



I value my body members to much to even look at that Game. You are a true Man..


----------



## MW (Aug 9, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> I value my body members to much to even look at that Game. You are a true Man..



Maybe it was the foolhardiness of youth. Now I'm a man I've put childish things away. Or maybe I should say, now I'm older I can't keep up with the youngsters.


----------



## govols (Aug 10, 2007)

Snipe hunting
Cow tipping

No wait - that's what I enjoy

Can't go wrong with fishing


----------



## caddy (Aug 10, 2007)

You just have to be careful where you do your cow tipping however. Myself, I always like to be warned when I am in these _cow tipping_ areas!








govols said:


> Snipe hunting
> Cow tipping
> 
> No wait - that's what I enjoy
> ...


----------



## tdowns (Aug 10, 2007)

*My favorite....*

My favorite suggestion listed so far, with that gap in age, is the suggestion to find a stream, and just walk up or down it (IN IT, kids always love getting their feet wet) looking for stuff....it's simple, it's free, and the 3 year old will go nuts...make it a small stream. I've been blessed to live walking distance from a small stream, and we love hiking the mile to it, playing around, taking a small net to catch and release fish, look for salamanders, etc....fun times!


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Also, I wouldn't want them too near the Air Force. I don't want Jed coming back and seeing his kids all morally corrupted and everything.


Am I to take it that Meghan's husband is in the Air Force?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2007)

Scott said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I wouldn't want them too near the Air Force. I don't want Jed coming back and seeing his kids all morally corrupted and everything.
> ...



Yes, this goes to show the redemptive power of the Gospel. Marines and Airman in harmony. It's like the lion lying down with the lamb.


----------



## Scott (Aug 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...




I always knew that there was a rivalry among the services. I recently read Keeping Faith: A Father-Son Story About Love and the U.S. Marine Corps. The Marine in this book seemed to genuinely loathe the other branches of the military, especially the Army. I had always pictured the rivalry as friendly but it was not for this recruit and some of the others he wrote about. Glad to see that there is peace on Okinawa!


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 14, 2007)

*Air Force=LIONS!!!!*

You know, I have to be honest...I used to be an Airmen in the AF too and I didn't realize that there were _cool _people in the Marines. Our church that we attend is full of these Gomer Pi... um I mean, Marines. I think the only one who makes me question the Marines, well, is Rich.... A sad case this man is, a sad case indeed. I am just glad that we are the Lions!!!


----------



## PastorFaulk (Aug 14, 2007)

I've always felt the marines were a bit vain.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 14, 2007)

Scott said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...



I wouldn't say we loathe the other services but it sometimes borders on it. It's easier when you're part of the group to understand the shared culture of the Marines and then watch things happening in other services and just shake your head.

We have Navy Officers and Enlisted in our unit. One day a new civilian came to work on the Group staff and said: "I'm still trying to figure out who's in the Marines and who's in the Navy."

I quipped: "That's easy. The Navy are the heavyset ones."


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 14, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> We have Navy Officers and Enlisted in our unit. One day a new civilian came to work on the Group staff and said: "I'm still trying to figure out who's in the Marines and who's in the Navy."
> 
> I quipped: "That's easy. The Navy are the heavyset ones."



I've always heard that the Marines really like the Navy because without the Navy, how would the Marines get where they need to go to fight?


----------



## caddy (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL

"Heavyset" 

I love that word. It's always nice to find _genteel _words for "FAT" people....

I have noticed women use it a lot when talking of other women


----------



## JM (Aug 14, 2007)

Make an ant farm. It may sound silly but my kids really enjoyed looking for the ant hills. We spent time reading up on ants, the different kinds, what they eat, how to spot them, etc.

L I N K

We used a sail needle to punch holes in the lid of a glass jar and we've been watching the ant farm for almost two months. 

I take my kids down to a local creek and them try and catch spiders and crawfish, etc. My son and I wrestle a lot, hit focus mits, we also like archery which gives us plenty of time for talking while we are looking for stray arrows.


----------



## Scott (Aug 14, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...


Yeah, he talked about seeing a lot of flabby (his word) people in the Army. He also mentioned how one officer saluted him with a drink bottle in the hand he was using to salute.


----------



## Scott (Aug 14, 2007)

Rich: What did you guys end up doing?


----------



## bookslover (Aug 14, 2007)

non dignus said:


> Rich,
> 
> Find a large field or parking lot and let the boys take turns steering the car around cones or such.



Probably not a good idea for the 3-year-old!


----------

